# Topics > Fun and humor >  Popcorn Machine, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Contributors:

Simone Giertz

Adam Savage

----------


## Airicist

Adam Savage and Simone Giertz make a Popcorn Machine!

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> This very special One Day Build is an international collaboration with the newest member of the Tested family! Simone Giertz is an amazing maker who builds mesmerizing robots. To build her latest machine, she chats with Adam from her home in Sweden to design a mechanism to deploy popcorn from a helmet. Adam builds some parts in the cave using his trusty vacuum-form machine!

----------


## Airicist

I made a popcorn helmet with Adam Savage

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> I'm joining Tested! Adam Savage and I built a popcorn helmet to celebrate and it's a fricking glorious creation.

----------

